# Butterbeans ahd Hushpuppy Dumplins'



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=posttext>Cook large dry butterbeans as per package directions with Ham and onions.
(Smoked neck bones or ham hock) 

About 20 minutes before serving, mix up some Dixie Lilly (red bag) Hushpuppy mix and allow to sit for 10 minutes. (Scalding water rehydrates onions in the mix so it needs to sit for a few minutes) Spoon hushpuppy mix into simmering beans and allow to simmer for 10 more minutes. This will thicken the bean gravy and make the best dumplin's you ever ate. 

Fresh green onions go mighty good with this.

This is a complete meal at our house sometimes. Other times, we have collards or Cole slaw with it.

TakeBeano before eating or beware of elevators tomorrow.

This is one of my favorite dishes.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

mmmmm sounds good I'll have to give that one a try!

:letsdrink Thanks


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dangggggg... now I'm drooling! Thanks Ken. laffs. 

I'll have to try that out!! :clap:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

sick But that's me. Will pass on to Susan as she likes dishes like those.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds good. Gonna have to give it a try. Agreed on the elevators. With that much fiber and starch there is bound to be some music!!! :moon


----------

